

Startup Offering Free Space Trip - mille562

Friends of mine have put a lot of work into a groupon like startup for travel, Tripalertz.com.  They got really lucky with some partnerships and are giving away a free space trip from XCOR. Check out the site you could win a free trip to space for your time.  Comments on the site would be much appreciated.<p>http://tripalertz.com/space<p>P.S.  I debated posting this to HN since it is my first post, but I am interested in what people think of the site and I thought this crowd would be interested in winning a trip to space.
======
mille562
clickable link <http://tripalertz.com/space>

